# Miracle of birth



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

My son took me to meet an elderly friend of his and on the way home we had to stop off at the farm where he does some part time shepherding to check on the ewes. One of them had just given birth and the lamb was struggling to its feet and when he checked the ewe (you dont want to know) :roll: There was another which he helped into the world. 

Earlier in the day, there were 2 sets of triplets and they were all huddled round their mums feeding. They were so beautiful and innocent. It really challenges all thoughts of meat eating


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

And in 12 or 14 weeks time people will be tucking into their spring lamb chops. 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just don't mention the words "mint sauce" in their location or you may well be charged for sheep worrying by the CPS.....

spring lamb is usually 5 to 6 months old according to Encyclopedia Britannica;

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/328467/lamb

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If we didn't eat them

They wouldn't be there

Some would agree they should not be
Me I go with Free range raised and killed under strict humane guidelines

And mint sauce  

Aldra


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

> spring lamb is usually 5 to 6 months old according to Encyclopedia Britannica;


It may be according to them Penquin However. I can promise you that is not always the case. And Jo Public would perhaps be less keen to eat spring lamb chops if they realised just how young the lambs were - after all, the British don't eat much veal, probably for the similar "age" reason. Wife used to work in abattoirs - she hated the days (often leading up to Easter) when batches of the current year's lambs came in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would much prefer to eat mutton if we could get it

Not easily found though

Aldra


----------

